# Happy to find this board!



## jakrum421 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello fellow cat lovers! I live in a small suburban town in southeast WI and we constantly have feral cats in our neighborhood. In the past, I've contacted a catch, neuter, and release program and had several ferals taken care of that way. The kittens that we have caught have gone to a no-kill shelter and found homes. My husband built a house for them out of a large Rubbermaid firewood container (4'x4'x7' or so) that he insulated and has lots of old blankets and towels inside. 

On Halloween night, a young (4-5 month) old tabby showed up at our front steps. He was in the company of a large, toothless old male orange cat (Luigi) that often comes around for food. The kitten (Moe) has turned out to be very friendly and is currently serving a 2 week quarantine per the vet in our heated garage to be integrated into our family of 4 young children and 3 other cats. Now this morning, Luigi turned up again with a very tiny (6-7 weeks) black kitten. I want to catch this kitty and get him to a foster home or shelter. I'd also like to catch Luigi and at least get him neutered, but he's been very elusive so far, although he will sit a few feet away from me and eat. It's very strange, but Luigi seems to be adopting these kittens and bringing them to us. I really hope that we can save these cats before our cold WI winter sets in.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! I think I love :luv you and your husband for taking care of these lost and forgotten kitties! Luigi seems like a cat-rescuer himself, he knows who to lead the babies to for the best care. I TNR ferals and foster/socialize kittens and cats for our local rescue so I understand what you go through, but we don't have such harsh winters as you have so far North. The best I could offer would be to trap them, though you really don't have much say about who goes into the trap to be caught, unless you rig it and sit up over it to spring the trap yourself, manually with light rope or heavy string. 
I wish you all the best of luck.
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## jakrum421 (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL. We actually did set up a manual trap a couple of years ago to catch a female and her 5 kittens. My hubby sat outside with the trap for over an hour to make sure all of them were caught together. I'm not sure that would work this time though as this kitten is really shy. And unfortunately, I don't think that the TNR program down here is still operating. I don't know who to call. Do you have access to a network of TNR organizations that you can share with me? I'm in southeastern WI in Jefferson County.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

jakrum421 said:


> Do you have access to a network of TNR organizations that you can share with me? I'm in southeastern WI in Jefferson County.


I don't have any information like that, but another CF member has compiled helpful feral information at the top of the Feral Forum page, if you would look there. I saw two thread titles that could be helpful in regards to feral cat services and I thought I saw one that said "by state", hopefully there will be some helpful information in there for you.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart jumped for joy to hear what your doing for the kitties in SE Wisconsin. I grew up in Wisconsin but have since moved ~ as you can see~ but I always keep an eye out on whats happening in Wisconsin. 

Start calling rescues in your area and they might know a TNR group or who is doing it on their own in your area. 

Its awesome the help your giving these kitties and warmed my heart hearing about the luigi bringing you kittens! How sweet is that.


----------



## jakrum421 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Good news and bad news*

The bad news is that the little black kitten hasn't shown up again at our yard. I hate to think what might have happened to him, so I prefer to think that his mother found him. It's been more than 36 hours since I last saw him. His old buddy Luigi has been here without him quite a few visits. The good news is that Luigi let me pet him today. He was waiting at our front door this morning for his breakfast and when I put down some food, he let me reach over and rub his head. I'm going to call a no-kill shelter later today and find out if there is any TNR's operating in our area anymore. But if I can get poor old Luigi socialized, maybe he can find a home. He has the most dense, soft winter fur and other than being toothless and a bit scarred, he is a very handsome cat. 

Also, the other large male feral cat in our neighborhood stopped by last night. We call him Jesus (Hay-soos, like the Hispanic name). He has been around for a couple of years and is the main culprit of kittens in our yard. 2 years ago, we caught his girlfriend, Juanita, and her 6 kittens and they all were found homes. I'm pretty sure that he is the father of the kitten (Moe) that we are bringing into our house next week too. Moe looks just like Jesus, a grey tabby. Hopefully, we can TNR him too and stop him from "spreading the love". LOL.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear the little black kitten hasn't shown up again, but I wanted to also congratulate you on petting Luigi! Our friend's daughter just found a kitten at her church parking lot and named him Jesus, too. I tend to call him: "Hey, Zeus", though. :wink 

Good luck with a TNR group! 
h


----------



## jakrum421 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Posting an update*

I have both good and bad news to update. The good news is that our little adopted stray Moe has become a very loved member of our household. He is such a good natured little fellow that he will sit on my lap while I am giving my 8 month old son his bottle. The baby yanks on his fur and ears and Moe just tolerates it with a grin. He also lets my 2 year old daughter put him in her doll stroller. Moe has claws and sharp little teeth, but has yet to use them on any of us. 

The bad news is that Luigi, the old toothless stray who brought us Moe and that I'd finally befriended, suddenly stopped coming right around New Year's Eve. We miss him and I find myself looking out the front door a couple of times a day hoping that he'll be there. The longest he had ever been missing before was about 2 days while we had a snowstorm. We've left up his shelter in the hopes that another feral cat will find it and use it to stay warm and dry. 

Thanks to all of you for your comments and suggestions. I'm sure I'll be back on here with news of yet another homeless kitty when the weather warms up and the new litters are born.


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Luigi has gone missing. atback Just keep good thoughts that he's somewhere safe and warm.

Glad to hear that Moe is doing very well.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OH, I'm sorry to hear Luigi has been missing in action. Take comfort in the fact that you were *trying* to better his life even more than you already had. I am certain he *knew* he was a treasured kitty and it is comforting to me, to know that even if another has passed, his passing hasn't gone unnoticed or unlamented. 
How wonderful is that for a feral and/or previously forgotten kitty? You did a good thing. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh so sorry to hear about Luigi.   What a special guy he was. 
I hope one day he will show up and surprise you. Hope springs eternal!!! 
You guys are so wonderful in your care for the 
"community cats" that come your way. You are their angels! :worship


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Merry is so right. You are angels! :angel Thank you for caring, and prayers that Luigi will return with his little friend.


----------



## jakrum421 (Nov 11, 2009)

*A very happy update!*

I had posted on here that Luigi had gone missing around New Year's Eve. We were very sad about this as I had just made friends with him and considered him part of our family. Well, as I came home from the store last night, I noticed a skinny orange cat on our front steps. I jumped out of my car in the driveway and called out "Luigi!". He came over meowing and rubbing up against me. He has a large healing wound on the side of his face and lost a lot of weight, but otherwise he looks fine. He ate a pile of cat food and I sat with him and petted him for quite a while. I'm absolutely thrilled and amazed that after 4 1/2 months, he remembered me and came "home". Luigi has moved into his cat house again and was waiting for me on the front steps this morning for his breakfast and morning conversation. I can't imagine where he holed up all through this cold Wisconsin winter, but I'm sure glad to have him back.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe he'll stay now that's he's older. Or he could continue rescuing kittens.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so please Luigi is back. Im sure he is enjoying your TLC. I hope the wound is 
healing OK. Sometimes we put fish mox in cat food for ferals who we cant 
medicate to help in the healing. Is it kitten season by you yet? 

Were celebrating your special kitty has returned!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: A very happy update!*



jakrum421 said:


> I had posted on here that Luigi had gone missing around New Year's Eve. We were very sad about this as I had just made friends with him and considered him part of our family. Well, as I came home from the store last night, I noticed a skinny orange cat on our front steps. I jumped out of my car in the driveway and called out "Luigi!". He came over meowing and rubbing up against me. He has a large healing wound on the side of his face and lost a lot of weight, but otherwise he looks fine. He ate a pile of cat food and I sat with him and petted him for quite a while. I'm absolutely thrilled and amazed that after 4 1/2 months, he remembered me and came "home". Luigi has moved into his cat house again and was waiting for me on the front steps this morning for his breakfast and morning conversation. I can't imagine where he holed up all through this cold Wisconsin winter, but I'm sure glad to have him back.


AWESOME news that Luigi has returned! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful news. I'm happy for both you and Luigi!


----------



## jakrum421 (Nov 11, 2009)

What is fish mox? After inspecting Luigi a little more, I'm pretty sure that he was blinded in one eye by the wound. That poor old cat! I would give him some medicine if it will help alleviate the pain of his wound. All we can do now is to make sure that he is safe, well-fed, and comfortable here.


----------

